# Double Tip Day is a Complete Flop!



## zilan23 (Aug 14, 2017)

So Uber decided to "reward us" by matching our tips dollar for dollar on Tuesday Aug 15. What stinks is they notified riders of this so riders are tipping half as much leaving Uber to make up the difference. I called in sick to work today to drive some extra hours thinking I'd make bucco bux but so far I have only made an "extra" $2. I have even been doing airport runs here in PHX as I feel pax are more likely to tip...but doesn't seem like they're in a giving mood today. Has anyone made a killing during these double tip days?


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

zilan23 said:


> So Uber decided to "reward us" by matching our tips dollar for dollar on Tuesday Aug 15. What stinks is they notified riders of this so riders are tipping half as much leaving Uber to make up the difference. I called in sick to work today to drive some extra hours thinking I'd make bucco bux but so far I have only made an "extra" $2. I have even been doing airport runs here in PHX as I feel pax are more likely to tip...but doesn't seem like they're in a giving mood today. Has anyone made a killing during these double tip days?


Just like Uber has convinced America that fare for hire is less then $1/mile they've also convinced America "No need to tip." This industry has already peaked with driver revenue. It will NEVER get any better.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

zilan23 said:


> What stinks is they notified riders of this so riders are tipping half as much leaving Uber to make up the difference.


I'm usually not one to defend UBER. But seriously?

If they hadn't notified pax, everyone would be screaming bloody murder! 
Pax aren't tipping because they don't know.

Turns out they they notify pax, and what do you know.... How dare they notify pax. Now we're only getting half tips!

Not saying that this tipping Tuesday is anything great on behalf of Uber.
But people need to relax.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

It's more of a stunt for Uber to get some good publicity, look at uber taking care of its drivers with matching tips! We may not see any real difference in tips, but any thing that brings awareness of the words Uber and tipping is a positive IMO.


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Here's double tip Tuesday in a nutshell:
$0 x 2 = $0


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I did just fine. 3 hours before work and 6 hours after. Got $10 in tips, which Uber doubled. A $5, a $4, and a $1. I like it because those are costless revenues.


----------



## zilan23 (Aug 14, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> It's more of a stunt for Uber to get some good publicity, look at uber taking care of its drivers with matching tips! We may not see any real difference in tips, but any thing that brings awareness of the words Uber and tipping is a positive IMO.


That's a good point!

For me it's not "tip tip hooray", its more like tip tip no way.



Cableguynoe said:


> I'm usually not one to defend UBER. But seriously?
> 
> If they hadn't notified pax, everyone would be screaming bloody murder!
> Pax aren't tipping because they don't know.
> ...


I agree in part and disagree in part. People do know about tipping...at least the riders who get in my car do because I have a sign that says "cash and in-app tips are greatly appreciated". Maybe that's hurting me?


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

At least they are trying. But might be to little too late. TK ran this SOB into the ground...


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

u-Boat said:


> Here's double tip Tuesday in a nutshell:
> $ 0 x 2 = $0


Now, now, now. Don't be plagiarizing. It was the Mayans that were credited with finding the absolute value of zero.


----------



## Notjust A. Nutherant (Jun 10, 2017)

IMO, pax who want to tip, and intend to tip, will do so irrespective of Uber informing them off the match. 
Just as well as those who have no intention of tipping, informing them of matching, will have no impact. 

Just my 2 cents


----------



## Kater Gator (Dec 25, 2015)

I netted $73.00 in fares today but not one tip. I was online for 4 hours and 13 minutes. Not bad for a Tuesday night but definitely didn't cost Uber anything.


----------



## rideshareMN (Jan 25, 2017)

I did 8 uber trips, got one in-app tip of $3...and had one lady say she wouldn't have to tip as much since Uber was matching tips today (I did not talk about the Uber promotion with any other riders--she brought it up)...of course, she didn't end up tipping anyhow


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

Kater Gator said:


> I netted $73.00 in fares today but not one tip. I was online for 4 hours and 13 minutes. Not bad for a Tuesday night but definitely didn't cost Uber anything.


Mine was quite similar. I'm always a good tipper, (heck, just yesterday 10 bucks on a small happy hour bite) but for some reason I'm finding most uber passengers in Seattle are not tipping. :-(


----------



## Jesusdrivesuber (Jan 5, 2017)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Just like Uber has convinced America that fare for hire is less then $1/mile they've also convinced America "No need to tip." This industry has already peaked with driver revenue. It will NEVER get any better.


It did get better in the early days of Uber, Kalanick simply managed to turn the american dream into the nightmare.


----------



## LetsGoUber (Aug 7, 2017)

I do appreciate Uber's intent, but next time I think we might fare better with a message from uber along the lines of "As in other lines of business, tipping is always appreciated!" Or, "We appreciate our drivers. If you do too, a tip is always welcomed!"

I would love to see a heavy campaign making pax aware that our wages are similar to that of the food industry and that we rely heavily on tips. If I were doing this full time, I can see where it would be extremely difficult to make a living at this.


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

What you should be complaining about is every time the Rider tips Uber takes a bigger Service Fee.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Maquis said:


> What you should be complaining about is every time the Rider tips Uber takes a bigger Service Fee.


Explain this


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

zilan23 said:


> So Uber decided to "reward us" by matching our tips dollar for dollar on Tuesday Aug 15. What stinks is they notified riders of this so riders are tipping half as much leaving Uber to make up the difference. I called in sick to work today to drive some extra hours thinking I'd make bucco bux but so far I have only made an "extra" $2. I have even been doing airport runs here in PHX as I feel pax are more likely to tip...but doesn't seem like they're in a giving mood today. Has anyone made a killing during these double tip days?


Let me get this right.

You called in sick.

To WORK.

For UBER?

Hahahaha......


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

Or haven't you guys noticed that?



Cableguynoe said:


> Explain this


Don't you go over your rides -- what the customers pay, how much Uber takes?

End of year Uber is going to report the gross earnings, not just what you got paid, to IRS. Unless you want to pay taxes on the gross you should be tracking your rides.

Meantime, you will see what the Nazi Empire is taking. Especially egregious is what they are getting for minimum rides -- they are charging Riders $7-8.00 and change, giving us $2.53.



Cynergie said:


> Let me get this right.
> 
> You called in sick.
> 
> ...


Maybe the guy's on salary.

I certainly hope.


----------



## jeuyau (Aug 16, 2017)

zilan23 said:


> So Uber decided to "reward us" by matching our tips dollar for dollar on Tuesday Aug 15. What stinks is they notified riders of this so riders are tipping half as much leaving Uber to make up the difference. I called in sick to work today to drive some extra hours thinking I'd make bucco bux but so far I have only made an "extra" $2. I have even been doing airport runs here in PHX as I feel pax are more likely to tip...but doesn't seem like they're in a giving mood today. Has anyone made a killing during these double tip days?


Here's my personal experience from my 3rd Uber ride of my life (yes, inexperienced). Aug 15, double tipping day.
Friendly and talkative driver. Upon arriving home, he said "I'm new and would like to get more business. I'll give you $10 to give me a 5 star review".
Me:"I don't know how to do reviews" (I looked down on my cell which indicated he's done 2299 Uber trips!! It dawned on me it was double-tipping day and he was pulling something on me, so I refused to go along with his proposal. He then grabbed my phone from my hand and said "I'll show you" and a few clicks later, showed me the tipping page that said "$10, $15, $20"!!! What? I was going to tip him $2 cash since I haven't learned how to tip using my cell!! He then tapped on $15 and gave me $10 cash!! I objected "I never agreed to tipping $15" and started arguing with him. He gave me $10 and started his engine. I said "I'm not going to tip you $15", he then tossed me another $3 and took off!!!
Last nite I checked my email and there were 2 receipts for that Uber ride with different timestamps. I'm an Uber novice but my math told me just 1 receipt will give him $15 x 2 = $30 tip, he's pocketing $$17 total tips ($2 from me and $15 from Uber)!!! Will never trust any Uber driver again!


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

^^^^Report the driver. He'll literally be deactivated within minutes. Thin that herd.



SEAL Team 5 said:


> Now, now, now. Don't be plagiarizing. It was the Mayans that were credited with finding the absolute value of zero.


 Fitting reference. There are a few subtle parallels between uBer and Mayan civilization I can think of...

1. Math/science proficiency
2. A swift rise to greatness followed by a rapid, self-inflicted decline
3. Human sacrifice ritual


----------



## Robert finnly (Jul 1, 2017)

jeuyau said:


> Here's my personal experience from my 3rd Uber ride of my life (yes, inexperienced). Aug 15, double tipping day.
> Friendly and talkative driver. Upon arriving home, he said "I'm new and would like to get more business. I'll give you $10 to give me a 5 star review".
> Me:"I don't know how to do reviews" (I looked down on my cell which indicated he's done 2299 Uber trips!! It dawned on me it was double-tipping day and he was pulling something on me, so I refused to go along with his proposal. He then grabbed my phone from my hand and said "I'll show you" and a few clicks later, showed me the tipping page that said "$10, $15, $20"!!! What? I was going to tip him $2 cash since I haven't learned how to tip using my cell!! He then tapped on $15 and gave me $10 cash!! I objected "I never agreed to tipping $15" and started arguing with him. He gave me $10 and started his engine. I said "I'm not going to tip you $15", he then tossed me another $3 and took off!!!
> Last nite I checked my email and there were 2 receipts for that Uber ride with different timestamps. I'm an Uber novice but my math told me just 1 receipt will give him $15 x 2 = $30 tip, he's pocketing $$17 total tips ($2 from me and $15 from Uber)!!! Will never trust any Uber driver again!


Yea cause that really happened lol


----------



## turl686 (Oct 23, 2016)

jeuyau said:


> and a few clicks later, showed me the tipping page that said "$10, $15, $20"!!!


Bullshit. There is no such tipping "page."


----------



## u-Boat (Jan 4, 2016)

Robert finnly said:


> Yea cause that really happened lol


I can see an uBer driver doing something like that. Doesn't make it right, but it's plausible. Fraud nonetheless however...


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

pretty sure less the 10% of pax tip as it is so you not seeing more is just the normal


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

I assumed that something widespread like double tipping would hurt more than it helps. While it may bring in a little extra per ride in tips, it would also likely bring out too many drivers and less overall trips than normal.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

All of the sudden yall care about Ubers money?


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Riders are cheap bastards... well most of them. They use Uber because it is cheaper than taxis.... you really think people want to tip us??? if they can get away without tipping they will. This is why Uber should automatically add tipping to each ride. We shouldn't have to pay for our gas!!!


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

zilan23 said:


> So Uber decided to "reward us" by matching our tips dollar for dollar on Tuesday Aug 15. What stinks is they notified riders of this so riders are tipping half as much leaving Uber to make up the difference. I called in sick to work today to drive some extra hours thinking I'd make bucco bux but so far I have only made an "extra" $2. I have even been doing airport runs here in PHX as I feel pax are more likely to tip...but doesn't seem like they're in a giving mood today. Has anyone made a killing during these double tip days?


lol I feel ya. I only got 1 tip on Tuesday and it was in cash.


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

grams777 said:


> I assumed that something widespread like double tipping would hurt more than it helps. While it may bring in a little extra per ride in tips, it would also likely bring out too many drivers and less overall trips than normal.


It would completely work if Uber had shut it's pie hole about it and didn't enlighten the rider base...


----------



## Maquis (Jul 6, 2017)

As the good drivers flee this is what the Nazi Empire is left with.

Wait 'til these people start comparing what Lyft charges vs Uber

Vive Las Resistance!

And what is 2 times zero? The Nazi Empire has perpetuated a mentality that you don't have to tip Rideshare Drivers. I pick up people at hotels. A bellboy brings their luggage to my car and they tip him. I load the luggage in my car, unload it at airport and these cheapskates say thanks and walk away.

Stick it to Uber every chance you can. When you have to go on their website, Google Uber and click on the pay-per-click ad. When Riders ask if you drive for Lyft, explain how Uber's charging them a lot more depending upon where they are getting picked up.

Vive La Resistance!


----------



## dsd (Mar 26, 2016)

Could you get your friends to book your car (as you're closest) with a minimum fare type job and then get them to tip you 50--100$ . which uber has to match. ( you obviously give the tip back to friend)

Can't see it being that simple so I must be reading it wrong


----------



## Cynergie (Apr 10, 2017)

Only problem with that is they would investigate the tip amount since it's not on a special event day ie Superbowl, concert etc


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

jeuyau said:


> Here's my personal experience from my 3rd Uber ride of my life (yes, inexperienced). Aug 15, double tipping day.
> Friendly and talkative driver. Upon arriving home, he said "I'm new and would like to get more business. I'll give you $10 to give me a 5 star review".
> Me:"I don't know how to do reviews" (I looked down on my cell which indicated he's done 2299 Uber trips!! It dawned on me it was double-tipping day and he was pulling something on me, so I refused to go along with his proposal. He then grabbed my phone from my hand and said "I'll show you" and a few clicks later, showed me the tipping page that said "$10, $15, $20"!!! What? I was going to tip him $2 cash since I haven't learned how to tip using my cell!! He then tapped on $15 and gave me $10 cash!! I objected "I never agreed to tipping $15" and started arguing with him. He gave me $10 and started his engine. I said "I'm not going to tip you $15", he then tossed me another $3 and took off!!!
> Last nite I checked my email and there were 2 receipts for that Uber ride with different timestamps. I'm an Uber novice but my math told me just 1 receipt will give him $15 x 2 = $30 tip, he's pocketing $$17 total tips ($2 from me and $15 from Uber)!!! Will never trust any Uber driver again!


I did the exact same thing as your driver!

On "double tip day" I gave the passengers cash for whatever amount they would tip me through the app. A $2 tip got them $2 cash, $5 tip got them $5 cash, and so on.

I gave $64,238 in cash to my 17 passengers that Tuesday, and was expecting Uber to match this amount that the passengers tipped. Instead, they have suspended my account for what they are calling "irregularities" and performing an investigation.

The bastards! How dare they do this to me!


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)




----------

